# Triple tap and die set? Group buy?



## Derhul (Feb 25, 2020)

So, I want to transition from kit pens to kitless fountain pens. I need triple or double tap and die sets. Turners Warehouse is out of several sizes.

Is there another place I’m missing in the states to buy these things?

I hear about group buys? Just curious on how these work as well. And is there going to be a group buy soon for tap and dies


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 25, 2020)

I could be wrong but I believe Turners Warehouse tap and die sets are somehow the same stock as Beaufort Ink since I believe they started selling these sets since they became the official US distributor for Beaufort Ink pen kits (https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/bushes-drills-bits-thread-taps-dies/triple-lead-thread-taps-and-dies/). 
I have ordered things directly from Beaufort Ink, it works


----------



## Jarod888 (Feb 26, 2020)

I would really like to get a group buy started for the triple start tap and dies.  I contacted the company back in December, but life has been in the way.

I'm thinking about running one, but I would need some assistance getting it coordinated and started.  Guidance would be great too.


----------



## magpens (Feb 26, 2020)

@Jarod888, @Derhul, @Fred Bruche

IAP has a Group Buy Coordinator .... his user name is Monty.  He does not actually organize group buys, as far as I know, but oversees them.

If you contact him, he would know if there are any plans for this proposed group buy in the near future.

He could also advise on the procedures, etc., if you or anyone else wants to put together such a group buy.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2020)

Running a group buy is not hard but it can be a lot of work, get permission from Monty to hold one. State what your going to buy,be very specific, you can have more than one size in the group buy.Post a cut off date and when you will place the order, Have people sign up. If you get enough people to sign up. 6 is all it takes per size but the discount is not as great as 12.  The more people that sign up the cheaper the sets will become to a point.  Collect the money, place the order, ship it to you and reship it to the members. Your allowed to charge to cover all costs but not profit from the order.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2020)

There are 3  sizes of taps that are popular,12,13,14, mm x.8 x 3.  You can have 3 kinds of taps, Plug, taper and Bottoming. They usually will combine the 3 kinds for a larger discount.  Contact Tapco USA at tapcotaps.com and get quotes on the different levels of discount and quantity needed to get there.  Usually 12 or more were the best savings although they did have discounts on 3 and 6 pieces.


----------



## Monty (Feb 26, 2020)

Patrick , Mike summed up the basic requirements for running a Group Buy. If you decide to pursue one, please PM me and  will walk you through setting one up.


mredburn said:


> Running a group buy is not hard but it can be a lot of work, get permission from Monty to hold one. State what your going to buy,be very specific, you can have more than one size in the group buy.Post a cut off date and when you will place the order, Have people sign up. If you get enough people to sign up. 6 is all it takes per size but the discount is not as great as 12.  The more people that sign up the cheaper the sets will become to a point.  Collect the money, place the order, ship it to you and reship it to the members. Your allowed to charge to cover all costs but not profit from the order.


----------



## magpens (Feb 26, 2020)

@Monty, @mredburn

Thanks to both of you for contributing to this thread. . I personally have all the taps and dies that I need now, thanks largely to the Group Buys organized under your auspices here on IAP.

I mentioned you, Mannie, because you are the Group Buy Coordinator and I was thinking of you also, Mike.

So I was just trying to help the others who are thinking of a Group Buy.

Thanks again to both of you, Mannie and Mike.


----------



## Jarod888 (Feb 26, 2020)

Monte, I would like to run a group buy. I will pm you.
PM sent, hoping to have more info soon


----------



## NT_2112 (Feb 26, 2020)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## eharri446 (Feb 26, 2020)

Patrick,

PM and I will share what I used to run two of these group buys and how I kept track of who wanted what.


----------



## Jarod888 (Feb 26, 2020)

I am in conversations to get this started. More details to come.  Thank you everyone who is willing to assist me with getting this going!
Really looking forward to this!


----------



## hannah (Feb 27, 2020)

Glad this is happening! I would love to join the group buy.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Feb 27, 2020)

Would be interested, depending upon what tap/die sets are included.  Have just about filled needs already.


----------



## NT_2112 (Feb 27, 2020)

I already have a M13 triple but would consider getting another one as a backup.  Interested in a triple thread M14 and other nib threads.


----------



## Jarod888 (Feb 27, 2020)

Fyi, the research thread has been posted, please respond to that thread if interested.


----------



## Monty (Feb 28, 2020)

Jarod888 said:


> Fyi, the research thread has been posted, please respond to that thread if interested.


Here is a link to that thread.


----------

